# Rusty Gates is Ill



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Rusty Gates has been diagnosed with lung cancer.

He has an online journal where you can leave your good wishes and follow his condition. 

http://www.caringbridge.com 

search for rustygates (one word).

God bless him.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks Shupac, this is sad news. I wish him well. I have always been treated well at Gates, always look forward to going there.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

he's in my prayers, hopefully everything turns out well for him and his family. can't wait to get back up there in the spring


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This is sad news, but I will include Rusty in my prayers, and he is often in my thoughts. He has been a great steward of the Ausable river since I was a kid, following in his Father's footsteps.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Thats a shock. Lets hope that he will be OK.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Shupac
Thanks for posting the info.Ive known Rusty for about 10 yrs now.Stayed at the lodge numerous times,attended some orvis meetings (when I worked in the fly business) held at the lodge,and stop by the shop and support it every year.Rusty and Julie are truley a class act and Rusty is 1 of the best in the business.Being the fighter he is,hopefully he will beat this like some of the other battles he has won!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

What a shame. I have to quit smoking!!!


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

riverboy said:


> What a shame. I have to quit smoking!!!


I was thinking the same thing.

Rusty is a nice guy and an icon. I've had the pleasure of bs'ing with him the last 2 or 3 years at my northern neighbors annual trout opener cook-out. 

He will be in my thoughts.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been going and staying at his place since high school. Best Wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I am totally taken aback. This guy is the epicenter for so much of the "good" that happens on the AuSable, not to mention a shop owner genuinely eager to help his customers. My first time at his shop, he told me to get my rod, showed me how to "properly" re-tie all my knots. Took 10 minutes with someone who clearly knew nothing of the sport without pushing any products whatsoever. Because of this approach, I have frequented his store since and stayed there a few times. Nothing but a class act, my thoughts and prayers are with him. Kick this thing's a--, Rusty!


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Sad to hear it. I used one of his guides 2 years ago and had a very memorable time on the river. He has been a great support to the A's interest. My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

prayers sent
i know God will look after you .you have done so much to look after the rivers for so many thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

If anyone has enough karma points piled up to beat this thing it's Rusty.

Here's a link to a song I wrote about him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx_Fst7uCCY


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

turtlehead said:


> If anyone has enough karma points piled up to beat this thing it's Rusty.
> 
> Here's a link to a song I wrote about him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx_Fst7uCCY


Nicely done!


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Way cool!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=316087&highlight=rusty


----------

